# iPad 3



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

So after listening to android after dark and how b1six said quality control absolutely sucked on the prime or even many other tablet that are running android. I decided I need a tablet and went shopping for one. I went to best buy and Walmart. So Walmart, tablets to pick from were........
1. Samsung galaxy tab 10.1 (which I could not use because someone locked it)
2. Kindle fire
3. Nook
4. Acer icionia (which would not boot)

Walked out of Walmart in 5 minutes. I understand people screw with the tablets but sorry I have yet to see an Ipad locked out. Next was best buy.They pretty much had every major android tablet. Acers there had something wrong with touch screens and did not work other than lighting the display up. Next was the $250 7 inch galaxy tab. What a laggy piece of crap. Then came the transformer prime. Wow that thing flew threw everything unlike many Android tabs that have just this little hesitation always but one major flaw IMO. The damn thing felt like it was going to snap in half if I just bent or twisted it somehow. It just felt cheap and light. So after all these tablets and sick of waiting for Google's tablet (if it comes) I dropped my money on the IPad 3 and I'm 10000% happy. I love android but tablets just are not there yet IMO. Especially app wise.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

the only thing i liked about the ipad 2s was the screen and messages/facetime, nothing else about it striked me as "amazing" or "magical"


----------



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

If I was going to get a tablet, I would probably go iPad 3 as well for many reasons:
I already have the GNex, so I can do just about anything Android-related on my phone, and a little OS diversification never hurt.
A tablet for me would serve two functions: taking notes in class, or showing off pictures I've taken at high-res. Though I admittedly haven't researched it much, I really enjoy the stylus note interface on the iPad, and have not seen any comprable note taking/organizing apps for Android tablets. I would be very interested if the community here has any good note taking suggestions, as it could sway my opinion. As for high-res pictures, with about 4x the pixel density of a Transformer Prime, the iPad is MILES ahead in terms of screen quality (sorry guys, it's true).
I would also want something durable, as it would likely be sitting next to a textbook or something in my backpack, which knocks out many of the Android tablets on the market. This, I feel, the Transformer Prime may be able to handle, which could be nice. I have no issue with a heavier tablet if they can make it more durable.
In addition, onboard memory isn't really an issue for me (I have almost 100 GB of music, and easily twice that of pictures, so I'd have to narrow my selection down either way), so I would go with the cheapest tablet option after the above conditions are met. With the TP base price running at roughly $475 and the iPad starting at $499, their prices are more-or-less equivalent to me, which makes me ask, why not buy an iPad?
Android seems to really dislike running on my school's 802.1x Enterprise wireless network, but I know that iProducts work just fine.

In summary, given the current tablet market, I would almost certainly have to choose the iPad 3. Troll if you must, but I would much rather have you try to sway my opinion towards an Android tablet, than just have you make me want to hate you.

If there is an Android tablet that can compete with the iPad for note taking and screen resolution, I will GLADLY forgo iOS in favor of some Honeycomb or ICS!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I think he just wanted something to work well right out the box and not have to fiddle with settings and rooting to make it smooth. I don't think he is to worried with multitasking. He got what he wants and sad to say apple products works well out the box. Is user friendly. I had an ipod touch 3gen and it never lagged once or rebooted. It does what it says and as much ad I hate apple. If I needed a tablet I would probably get an iPad. It would be an ipad2 as why spend more on the ipad3 when the specs are basically the same. I think he made a good choice as I feel the iPad is more reliable that most of the android tablets on the market today.

On a funny note at my sons recital there was a guy taking a pic of his kid with his iPad. I must say it looked funny watching him hold that big thing up trying to take a pic LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

jdeoxys said:


> My troll senses are tingling...and I also sense a fair amount of Buyers remorse. Happy with your inferior tablet Monsieur troll? 1/10 made me chuckle.


Ummm? I'm actually a hardcore android fanatic so just troll yourself somewhere else.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I think he just wanted something to work well right out the box and not have to fiddle with settings and rooting to make it smooth. I don't think he is to worried with multitasking. He got what he wants and sad to say apple products works well out the box. Is user friendly. I had an ipod touch 3gen and it never lagged once or rebooted. It does what it says and as much ad I hate apple. If I needed a tablet I would probably get an iPad. It would be an ipad2 as why spend more on the ipad3 when the specs are basically the same. I think he made a good choice as I feel the iPad is more reliable that most of the android tablets on the market today.
> 
> On a funny note at my sons recital there was a guy taking a pic of his kid with his iPad. I must say it looked funny watching him hold that big thing up trying to take a pic LOL.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This is exactly what I mean. And yeah haha that hilarious iMovie on here is ridiculous though that's why he was using it probably. I am 100% a hardcore android user. It killed me going to the store and leaving with an iPad but it just fit my needs and worked the best hands down. I'm not putting android tabs down hopefully the mysterious Google branded tablet gets it right but being a nexus user as posted above by the other guy it fits everything I need for android right now. It's sad to say my girlfriend has an original iPad and it outperforms 90% of android tablets in almost everything except hardcore games. I was going to go the iPad 2 but the screen is ridiculous and I had the funds needed to get the 3.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> the only thing i liked about the ipad 2s was the screen and messages/facetime, nothing else about it striked me as "amazing" or "magical"


Not saying it is magical except the screen cause it's hands down better than anything on the market. Although I still really prefer the nexus colors but this display is extremely crisp. It fit my needs. Especially since I own a nexus and can have a tablet on my phone.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, can't say most of us Android lovers are happy, but hey, its your money, you do what you want with it. Each OS has its own ups and downs. Though I'll never use an Apple product, the only thing that iOS has going for it for me is a pretty interface. But that wouldn't win me over since Apple does everything in their power to try and destroy Android either via suing OEM's or Google themselves. (though the lawsuit from Oracle doesn't help either) Besides, the ASUS Transformer tablet we have runs everything smooth with everything I throw at it. And with updates for it at some alright intervals, I'm happy with it.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Id get an Ipad3 just for VNC client stuff alone!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I know the gpu is the only better thing and the processor is the same. That's not my point your missing my point. The galaxy nexus for example is amazing stock but even better with a rom. BUT I shouldnt have to do that with a phone or tablet. (nexus and a few other phones being the only ones I would use stock) if I want more customization I will jailbreak once it is released. You need an app to run multiple windows in android at the same time on the same screen without closing say the browser. Benchmarks can seriously be shoved up whoever makes those a** they are pointless until real world use. Gestures kill android tabs, there are a ton more tablet apps, the screen kills anything android has to offer in tablets. You are literally just nit picking. To each his own, I chose what I wanted and am just saying I should NOT have to hack my tablet to make it run smooth. Google finally got it right on smoothness and fluid ness with ICS on almost every phone ive used it on so far. It's night and day but tablets are still lacking. It may not be true multitasking but it works fine for what it is. People have such closed minds in Android insane. I've seen so many people even give up on the gnex and grab an iPhone losing a 720p display, 4g if on Verizon and so many other good things that android has to offer just to be able to have a device that always works. I'm not saying all devices are like this but tablets 90% of the time are buggy with android and it's no competition.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Well, can't say most of us Android lovers are happy, but hey, its your money, you do what you want with it. Each OS has its own ups and downs. Though I'll never use an Apple product, the only thing that iOS has going for it for me is a pretty interface. But that wouldn't win me over since Apple does everything in their power to try and destroy Android either via suing OEM's or Google themselves. (though the lawsuit from Oracle doesn't help either) Besides, the ASUS Transformer tablet we have runs everything smooth with everything I throw at it. And with updates for it at some alright intervals, I'm happy with it.


That's just business with the lawsuits and all. If you think someone infringing on your copyrights. You take then to court. As you don't want them making money off what you own. Heck Google gave MOTO the ok to sue apple for copyright infringement. So I guess you will have to stop owning Google android based phones now.

Remember its just part of big business. Hell I bet you don't even know most of the stuff you own its makers gas an on going lawsuit somewhere. Does apple go overboard on lawsuits? Yeah they do but its their right to do so. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> You just don't get what he is saying. He wanted something good out the box and not have to root it to make it good. He is happy with his iPad. It fits HIS needs. You are just the other side of that fanboy coin. Not everyone is in to rooting even android owners. I have seen many gnex phones returned because of all the issues people are having. It's not that great of a phone and when the real powerhouse phones come out. You will see many gnex phones hit the classifieds. One major fail of verizons gnex is Google isn't releasing updates like they should and seems to be a top complaint next to poor signal and battery life.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thank you. Exactly what I'm saying. Although I absolutely love to root and hack id prefer not bricking an unsubsidized tablet at $300-500. I just want to see android as smooth as ios. The phones are we just need tablets at this level and not just some of them.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Not saying it is magical except the screen cause it's hands down better than anything on the market. Although I still really prefer the nexus colors but this display is extremely crisp. It fit my needs. Especially since I own a nexus and can have a tablet on my phone.


It must just be me
But when I tried to view HD videos, and high res photos on the new iPad at VZW, I couldn't believe my eyes. Maybe I did something wrong (lol) but I was definitely NOT seeing sharp edges and smooth lines in HD vids. I would compare it to how my Droid x2 looked while playing videos(definitely not AS BAD as x2) but I was definitely seeing the same type of blurry/pixelated look that I saw on x2 screen. I'm just not seeing this "amazing screen" everyone keeps talking about...maybe my eyes are screwed up lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I got an iPad for my wife, it is a great little piece of hardware that suits her needs brilliantly. I'll admit I was very surprised with how much I liked playing with it - multitouch gestures to control the interface are very cool (even if they screw with some apps that rely on multitouch to do some of their better functions).

for me personally, I'm holding out for the Nexus Tablet that's been rumored for a month or so.


----------



## co6alt (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm pretty hardcore Android myself, but I pre-ordered an iPad the first hour it was online, because... well, now that I'm typing this I can't come up with a reason. Man, Apple is manipulative. Ha, but yea the Apple iOS is a ton smoother, with a lot less crashes and things that don't work right due to different variations... but of course you have to give up all the different variations for that! I love my iPad, (Smart cover is a flimsy piece of), but another good thing about them is that they hold their value extremely well. I can use this one for a year, then sell it for $75 less than I bought it for as long as it's before the next one comes out. Android Tablets are popping up and fading away so fast they lose almost all their value in two months


----------



## co6alt (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about trading my iPad in for a Windows 8 Tab/ Laptop setup if that's any good when it comes out. looks promising


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

In the future, if you see posts that may need staff attention, please use the report button.

http://rootzwiki.com/rules


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I know right now if I wanted a tablet I would get an iPad. I don't do brand loyalty. I get what works best. Like my truck is a Dakota because for mid size it can haul a lot. My car is a Honda accord coupe. Because its reliable and dependable. Even though my door latch broke on me. Car is 12 years old. My point is I don't have all dodge vehicles. I get what i think is good. I hate what apple stands for but they have a great product line and that's,what i look at.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> Thread cleaned.
> 
> In the future, if you see posts that may need staff attention, please use the report button.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/rules


I apologize and thank you for cleaning it up. Great mod 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I know right now if I wanted a tablet I would get an iPad. I don't do brand loyalty. I get what works best. Like my truck is a Dakota because for mid size it can haul a lot. My car is a Honda accord coupe. Because its reliable and dependable. Even though my door latch broke on me. Car is 12 years old. My point is I don't have all dodge vehicles. I get what i think is good. I hate what apple stands for but they have a great product line and that's,what i look at.
> 
> Sent from the hand of Zeus


Exactly. You can't say I will or won't own something. Its crazy. Its closed minded as well. I have a MacBook pro and now the iPad. I love my Mac and the iPad now too but phone os I still prefer my ICS and Gnex. Will that change I don't know. I hope it doesn't as I love Modding my phone as much a possible. I also mod my OSX and once jailbreak comes from iPad 3 that as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never really understood people who offer their loyalty to a corporation, whether it's Apple or Microsoft or Google. they are all corporations, and they all want to make money from their customers, one way or another. they'll all offer you the best experience they can, within their own design and corporate philosophies, but only in the service of taking more of your money.


----------

